# Hardware Ranch 3D and Golf Shoot



## hitman archery (Mar 29, 2009)

Set your calender form the weekend of April 24,25 
we will be hosting the 12th annual Hardware Ranch Classic
30 3D rinehart target course, all unmarked in a hunting enviroment, and we will also be having Archery golf out in the meadow were they feed the Elk in the winter.
plan on spending the weekend, bring your trailer, camper , tent
spend saturday night at our Dutchoven Potluck Dinner.
lunch will be provided both days for only $5
get your Hardware t-shirt also
for more info go to www.cachearchers.net and go to calender of events and click on the Hardware shoot flyer
or give me a call Shawn 435-757-5423


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I will be there on saturday.can't wait


----------



## hitman archery (Mar 29, 2009)

plan on coming up and stay the weekend, get ready for a weekend of 3D shooting and all the archery golf you can shoot. :lol:


----------



## Pudge (Nov 24, 2009)

Could you explain how archery golf works? Would like to do it with our club but dont know how. Thanks


----------



## hitman archery (Mar 29, 2009)

Archery Golf is just like the game of golf. You set out your course with how ever many holes you would like and then set a par to each hole. you shoot your arrow as far as you need it to go and depending on the yardage it may take many times to reach the flag were we use cardboard rolls that you shoot to get the "ball in the hole".
flu flu arrows are awesome for this and judo points are a must. this is a time to put the old arrows together and have fun. I like to use my recurve for this because i can see the arrows flying in the air better then a compound. when they fly a coulpe of hundred yards the recurve does a great job.
come on up to the hardware shoot and give it a try. and if you cant make it, Datus is holding the state golf shoot this year. you can go to datus's website for there info.
you can also go to ours www.cachearchers.net for info about our shoot next weekend at the Hardware Ranch Classic


----------



## Pudge (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks Hitman


----------



## hitman archery (Mar 29, 2009)

hope to see everyone at the Hardware Ranch shoot this weekend.
its all good weather for the weekend.
3D shooting
golf shooting
what more could you ask for


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

only one more day and then it fun time for the day.can't wait.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Planning on being there both days. It's always fun!


----------



## littlebuck (Mar 16, 2008)

the set up is done, should be fun! I just got back from Hardware. it was dry unless it rains tonight mud boots will not be needed.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

fun shoot again. the only bad thing I seen this year every thing was bunched up and all the shots where around 20 yards.The longest was 40. Next year if we have the weather like we did this year spread the course out more.go up higher on the mountion.Make some shots 30,40 even 50. other then that it was a fun time again.


----------



## hitman archery (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for coming out this last weekend for the Hardware Ranch 3D and golf shoot.
we had 400 shooters for the weekend
next year we will be running to courses, one marked and one unmarked.
thanks for all the input. input is good 
hope to see you all there again next year


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

hitman archery said:


> Thanks to everyone for coming out this last weekend for the Hardware Ranch 3D and golf shoot.
> we had 400 shooters for the weekend
> next year we will be running to courses, one marked and one unmarked.
> thanks for all the input. input is good
> hope to see you all there again next year


If you are going to run two course next year. Run some of the targets on top of that ridge and make some longer range and hard for the people that are there for some tough shots.I understand you need one easy for the kids.But just spread the targets out and make some shoots from 30 to 60 yards.See yea next year.


----------

